# Thinking about moving to Australia



## jruizw (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, my name is Javier, Im 30 years old, divorced with a 7 year old kid, I live in Guatemala.

Me and my girlfriend are thinking about moving to Australia, btw she lives in USA and we are looking for a place to finally settle and grow a family, among our options we have discussed of course the US, Guatemala, Costa Rica and Germany but now we came across with the idea of Australia, we are pretty much gathering information about living expenses, job hunting, basicly whatever you need to know when you move to a different country so I am sure we will be making some questions hoping to hear from you all.


----------



## DanThaMan217 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, my name is Daniel and I was born in the USA I'm 19 years old and am currently enrolled in Bible college in Arlington, Texas. I plan on becoming a missionary to the country of Australia. I JUST joined this site like two hours ago. I was wondering if you'd be able to inform me on any information you find about what's needed/what it's like to live in Australia. I'll do the same. If you friend me it'll make it easier. I hope you and your son find a nice place to live. Things will get easier
God Bless


----------



## jruizw (Dec 30, 2011)

DanThaMan217 said:


> Hi, my name is Daniel and I was born in the USA I'm 19 years old and am currently enrolled in Bible college in Arlington, Texas. I plan on becoming a missionary to the country of Australia. I JUST joined this site like two hours ago. I was wondering if you'd be able to inform me on any information you find about what's needed/what it's like to live in Australia. I'll do the same. If you friend me it'll make it easier. I hope you and your son find a nice place to live. Things will get easier
> God Bless


Hi Dan, you know thats funny, my GF lives in Arlington too..... I just joined the forum to gather informaition about 20 minutes ago , do you have a FB or email address where I can send you what I have so far? you can send it through private message I guess


----------



## blueng (Jan 1, 2012)

same to me...thinking too~


----------

